# Gleiche Grafiken werden nicht angezeigt



## dadiscobeat (25. März 2004)

Hallo,

also vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen. Ich hab eine Seite erstellt auf der bestimmte Absätze immer mit einer Linie (Grafik) getrennt sind. Nun sind auf dieser Seite aber mehrere von diesen Linien, also immer die gleiche Grafik.
Wenn ich nun die Seite mit dem IE 6 aufrufe, sind statt der Linien nur Platzhalter zu sehen. Kennt jemand das Problem ? Hab das schon des öfteren auf Seiten gesehen. Kann man das umgehen ? 

Bin für jeden Idee dankbar.


----------



## svebert (25. März 2004)

Also wenn dieses Bildchen mit dem Roten Kreuz zu sehen ist, ist der Link zum Bild höchstwahrscheinlich falsch.
Vielleicht haben diese Linien aber auch ein Format, welches der IE nicht kennt.
Welches Format haben die Bilder denn ?
Überprüf mal das was hinter src=" steht (<img src="pfad/zum/bild.jpg" ...>)


----------



## dadiscobeat (25. März 2004)

Der Link kann nicht falsch sein, denn wenn ich mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Bild klicke und dann auf Bild anzeigen, werden mir alle Linien angezeigt.

<img src="images/lin.jpg" width="720" height="20">


----------



## svebert (25. März 2004)

lass mal die width und height eigenschaften weg, vielleicht liegt es daran
Also es wird dieses Rote Kreuz gezeigt, oder wie?


----------



## dadiscobeat (25. März 2004)

Das mit width und height hat funktioniert ! 

Danke !


----------



## dadiscobeat (25. März 2004)

Zu früh gefreut ! Es funktioniert doch nicht.


----------



## Amethyst (25. März 2004)

Gib doch mal die URL an, damit wir hier sehen, was da nicht angezeigt wird.

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## dadiscobeat (26. März 2004)

Hier ist der Link zum Patienten

Muss aber auch sagen, dass manchmal die Linien angezeigt werden und manchmal nicht. Ich weiss nicht woran das liegt.


----------



## aquasonic (26. März 2004)

Also bei mir funktioniert das einwandfrei. Habe Win2000 Pro mit IE 6.0

EDIT: Und mit dem Firefox funktioniert es auch...

PS: Ich würde die Linien genau so breit machen wie der rote Balken, sie ist rechts ein bisschen weniger lang...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. März 2004)

Mal gesetzt dem Fall, der Fehler tritt tatsächlich sporadisch per Zufallsverfahren auf...

Ich würde, da es sich um einfache Linien handelt die Linie sowieso mit HTML TAG + CSS Style erzeugen:




```
<hr noshade style="height : 1px; width : 75%; color : #666666">
```


----------



## dadiscobeat (26. März 2004)

Danke für die Tipps !

Werd mal schaun, vielleicht liegts bloss an meinen Browser.
Obwohl ich auch IE 6 hab. Das passiert mir öfters auf Seiten, vorallem bei Foren.


----------



## aquasonic (26. März 2004)

Ja aber ich würd auch mit CSS machen, ist viel besser...


----------



## dadiscobeat (26. März 2004)

Ja ich hätts eh gleich in CSS gemacht, aber ich möchte die Linie gerne gepunktet, also dotted und ich weiß nicht wie das geht, also habe ich ein Bild verwendet.

Sorry, wusste nicht wie das geht  !

Zum Vergleich jetz mit CSS

Link


----------

